# Over-time can Plume/Bloom transition into mold?



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

I just recently checked my mason jars and realized that not only my penzance has plume/bloom but my SG Full Virginia Flake (aged about 6-7 months) is getting crystallized streaks. I was wondering do you guys smoke your cigar/pipe tobacco w/o removing the plume or bloom? Is it good? do you notice a difference? 

And can plume/bloom tobacco transition into mold after a certain duration?
Ill post pictures later


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow. I hope it isn't mold because I only have my tobacco stored in plastic baggies inside of plastic disposable containers.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Definitely invest in some mason jars. They are the very best storage. I recommend wide mouth jars so you can pull some out if you aren't worried about aging it and just want to keep it safe.

As several threads will tell you, plastic containers aren't as good for long term storage. I've found that even for short term some plastics aren't good because it tends to leave an off flavor in the tobacco.

Glass is the best.

And, Erwin, I have no idea about plume/bloom on pipe tobacco. I know a little about it in cigars and a lot about it in chocolate but I don't quite have the experience with pipe tobacco I do on the other two I mention. But I know there are enough people in here that have the experience and knowledge that you'll get an answer soon!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

No. Bloom is bloom and mold is mold. Mold is fuzzy, Bloom is not, but they are completely different animals and one doesn't turn into the other. With experience you will be able to tell the difference in a glance.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Plume it's self adds nothing to the tobacco, but it is a indication that the tobacco has been stored under optimal conditions for some time. Chances are if you are smoking something that has plume on it that it will be a pretty good smoke. 

Like Nachman said there is no chance one will turn into the other. It would be like the sugar in your kitchen turning into flour.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Although I do have some sealed tins and some mason jars of various tobaccos, I'm not sure if I would recognize the difference between Plume / Bloom, sugar crystals and or mold, etc. Could someone post pics of some tobacco with and without these conditions?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is a close-up that contains some plume/bloom/whateveryoucallit. Thankfully I don't have any mold pictures, but mold has a "fuzzy" appearance, whereas this stuff is crystalline.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

There is a thread in the cigar forum from a couple years ago where people were trying to describe to someone what mold & plume looked like I think this pretty much sums it up



Puffin Fresh said:


> Once you've seen real plume you'll realize that the common thinking that plume is white is actually wrong. Plume is more crystal like and as vitolas.net puts it, it looks like stripper's glitter. Having seen the real thing, that is a surprisingly accurate description.
> 
> Mold can be white, blue, green, black, yellow, red, etc. Mold on cigars is usually white, and in more extreme cases blue, green or yellow.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I'll have to break out the camera and document the demise of my stick a Tambo that I sliced into coins...they came out so good, it's a shame that this had to happen. :bawling:

I made sure to use a clean knife and cutting board. I was surprised that I was able to get such clean/thin slices with my butcher knife. 

Makes me think that outer layer should be discarded before jarring.


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> I was wondering do you guys smoke your cigar/pipe tobacco w/o removing the plume or bloom


When I have it on a cigar, i usually just wipe it off the top cause I don't want it in my mouth but it's harmless. It's just the oils from the tobacco itself.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Why read a forum w/o photos?!??!
*Penzance*









*Two jars of SG FV flake*









*SG FV flake*








*
Penzance*









Whats the verdict?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Plume for sure in all cases. That last flake of Penzance looks gorgeous! Mold appears more as a "general coating" usually, and not in patches/streaks like that.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

It's mold, horrible deadly mold. Send it all to me at once for proper, safe disposal.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks super tasty!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> It's mold, horrible deadly mold. Send it all to me at once for proper, safe disposal.


I hate to be the one to say this but Indigosmoke knows NOTHING about safe disposal of mold infested tobacco. Please allow me to help you with disposing of that horribly infested stuff. I'll send you back some wonderful Half & Half to replace it!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

So I may conclude that this P&B mainly forms on tobacco that is in a more solid form, such as the Penzance? Is this going to form on my McCranies Red Ribbon or my mason jar of 5100 Red Cake from McClelland, tobaccos that are already cut and ready to smoke?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I believe it actually happens with most virginia tobaccos since there is so much sugar. I imagine it happens to all tobacco because of the natural oils. It just may not be as noticable in ready rubbed as it is in flake tobacco.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all your input and support.


----------

